# Ultimate cuteness Boerboel



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

we really wanted one of these boerboels I love this breed but after looking into them more figured we just werent ready for that  but these videos are super cute love the lil piggy


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Great dogs though its a shame that they have fallen just as many breeds due to over breeding and breeders only breeding towards looks vs work drive. Its getting more and more common and more working breeds are starting to fall victims of BYB's.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

yes we had looked at some from a breeder in argentina and watched the videos they had of using them for wild hogs OMG the size of those hogs they took down it was unbelievable. I love the breed but after looking into it with that breeder it was very clear we didnt have the place or job for those dogs. the ones we have seen over here dont even compare to the argentinian ones we saw its like night and day, still love this breed though. Big and Beautiful.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> yes we had looked at some from a breeder in argentina and watched the videos they had of using them for wild hogs OMG the size of those hogs they took down it was unbelievable. I love the breed but after looking into it with that breeder it was very clear we didnt have the place or job for those dogs. the ones we have seen over here dont even compare to the argentinian ones we saw its like night and day, still love this breed though. Big and Beautiful.


Yeah they are incredible working dogs, i've only met one that was bred to purpose though and it was one hell of a dog though not really my cup of tea.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I should see if I can find the breeder we had talked with { this was before loki so not sure if I even have the link anymore } they had some nice dogs .


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

forget the dog I want the piggy! lol I have always wanted a pigglet and looked into them when I was doing this Jackie Chan movie and they have pigs that stay that small. COOL

Boerboels are neat dogs but you have to be careful who you get them from, already some bad breeding going on in them.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

lol pigs are to cute , we had a potbelly on the farm got him from the SPCA and hehad been neglected and abused that boy never warmed up to anyone was just happy being on his own to roam the farm lol only thing we had to do was feed him and put him to bed at night { we have cougars and coyotes that would love some bacon lol} but OMG I didnt think they could get so big he was HUGE , lil ones would be cool though if they stayed small and cute lol.
We had actually found this breeder when we were looking for dogos { we wanted one but no breeders up here at the time , one in the yukon but had a 5 year wait list} but looking at there site they had pictures of these huge mastif dogs and I loved them and then seen the videos. messaged them and learned a bit more on them and they just arent the dogs for the city and regular homes , even there dogos were hard core not like the show ones you see around here. i tried to google them but cant find the links now ill have to dig through emails and see if I can find them. had some great videos on there site.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

I have a friend getting one soon. I told him hes nuts since he has no real use for one but they are serious as


----------

